# Woody needs his forever home!



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not sure how to post photos on here but will have a go.

He is a large crossbreed - probably Greyhound/Bullmastiff or similar. At 11 months I am his sixth home. He was born in the pound and rehomed to a man who was wheelchair bound. At six months Woody was put into rescue as he couldn't cope with his boisterous behaviour. From there he went out to a home who sent him back because they couldn't cope either. Several foster homes later he has come to me.

He is a lovely big baby and has responded very well to training. 

Woody is still very puppyish, he loves people and he loves other dogs (a bit too much sometimes lol!). He is house trained, crate trained, good in the car. He can be left. Woody walks well on the lead, knows sit, down, stand and round to heel. He comes to call unless he is very distracted.

Because of his upbringing Woody is a little too focused on other dogs and wants to play all the time. He can get a bit rough. My Whippet, though, can keep him in check. 

I think he would be best as an only dog as he can take over the other dog slightly and most owners would resent that. He might be able to live with cats, depending on the cat, but would need lots of training :roll: 

He likes children but because he is large and boisterous they would need to be very sensible around him.


----------

